# How do I free up RAM?



## akebono (Jun 27, 2007)

hi, I have a crappy computer, and i need a way to free up some ram since when i play games, and i check task manager before playing, it usually has like 50-120 mb available ram and my computer is 256 mb ram....

does anyone have a good program or advice on what programs I should remove from my processes to free up ram? I dont know what any of my processes do and it has confusing names...
thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The Black Viper web site give the owner's opinions of what services can be shut down for several versions of Windows.

WARNING: any changes you make are at your own risk. Shutting down services can crash your computer. Removing files that are normally launched at startup can prevent your operating system from booting or prevent proper operation of the computer.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It would be better to install more memory than it would be trying to squeeze programs and services out of what you have to work with.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, buy more, it's cheap.

http://crucial.com/


----------



## akebono (Jun 27, 2007)

haha my computer is so crappy , the crucial thing says they don't have a product for my computer...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

What model is your computer?


----------

